# average cost for Vizsla puppy



## gavin08

My husband and I are considering purchasing a puppy. What is the price range for a Vizsla??


----------



## CatK

Hi gavin08, have you had no luck with the rescue search?

Whereabouts do you live? Prices vary widely.


----------



## texasred

Prices vary by location, and bloodline.
More expensive does not always mean better, and too cheap can be a red flag also.
In my area the average price of a pup from a responsible breeder is $1000-$1500 for good bloodlines, and health clearances on parents.


----------



## GarysApollo

From good breeders it can range from $800 to $1500.

Like Texas Red said watch out for real cheap dogs, and both of my breeders have told me to watch out for highly priced dogs too. Sometimes puppy mills will charge a lot of money for their poorly bred dogs, around $2000 or more is usually a give away that you should really investigate them.


----------



## MCD

$1,500.00 -$1,600.00. Is what most breeders who are responsible and good bloodlines are used and health clearances of the parents is standard in Ontario Canada I think. I spoke with several breeders in trying to get Dharma.


----------



## redbirddog

deleted by author.


----------



## texasred

deleted by Texasred


----------



## redbirddog

galvin08,
You will be in the $1,200 to $1,800 range for a well bred loved Vizsla pup. I'm sure you will have no problem finding a breeder that would be honored to home a dog to you.

If I can help drop me a PM if you are in the Western US.

Sorry to read of your loss.

RBD


----------



## Rudy

The costs are just a tad of all of it'

Researching with open lines to great long talks, open lines of communication and trips and time served researching his or her dna before even Mommy and Daddy

This matters as well

I like both Male and Female on site as well

Is this a working upland base camp for there mates ?

Show blood lines?

It all matters then some luck

General terms very $1,500 could be a fine pup and choice if you did all your research and road work going in

If the system does not provide it all

change the choice 

but many are working farms and ranches and more and cannot support a Chatty Kathy or Ron ;D :

Ask them your wants going in

see if you can reach the demands

Most top end Breeders will research you more and ask more of you then them 

There labor there time served and blood sweat and tears matters

is the site clean and tidy?

How do the adults Reds react to you?

road work and education goes into your chance and choice of you puppy

Bring a trained eye or pro could be a support your choice as well in your trek 

This is a Lifestyle choice of great time and process on you

if its just a pet to me wrong Red doggy dog


----------



## R E McCraith

ask if the breeder does limited registration - this could save you half - if you are going 2 trial or show - ask if you can get full registration if the pup does well - as usual have everything put in contract that you understand ie: what the cost 2 go 2 full registration - the majority of V owners do not breed


----------



## gavin08

CatK said:


> Hi gavin08, have you had no luck with the rescue search?
> 
> Whereabouts do you live? Prices vary widely.


We decided we were ready for a puppy.


----------



## CatK

Oh great, sorry I only responded with questions out of interest and as I'm in the UK so didn't know if my price input was useful!

£800-850 around here.


----------



## Darcy1311

I payed 850 English pounds for Darcy ;D she is worth every last penny.


----------



## harrigab

I paid £100 sterling for Ruby as a rescue donation (8 week old), current value: priceless,,,sometimes value, I could give her away!! aaarghhh! (only joking!)


----------

